# Nomad 18 Volt Cordless Pressure Washer Review.



## james_death

* I Give You The Nomad Cordless Pressure Washer Review.​
There Has been a lot of interest in Methods of Washing Your Motor when a Hosepipe Ban is in Place.

The Nomad is a Valid Option.. Not Just for When a Hosepipe Ban is in Place Either.

In the Review i Will Reveal My Experience's Of The Nomad 18V Pressure Washer.

What i Think of it... Also Who Could Benefit from Owning a Nomad...:thumb:

Ok Ordered The Nomad...

Super fast Next Day Delivery...

Ordered Over the Phone at 12.30 on a Monday Arrived Just as i was Leaving for Work the Next Day Tuesday 13.10...:thumb:

Once out of the Brown Cardboard Shipping Box...










The Nomad Box Contents.... Surprise....:lol:










I Chose the Jerry Can Green Look...

Jungle is the Official Colour... I know the Orange... Sorry Hot Embers Officially...... Is better to spot in a field of green or for a approaching vehicle to see if stood on the road, for Safety.

However I like the Green Better....:wave:

Anyways... We have the Nicad 18V Battery and associated Charger, the Quick Couple 6mt Hose, The Trigger Pistol the 12v Cable and not Shown in pic the Instruction Manual... Rather Spartan.. but hey not a great deal to Know... there is a fold out picture sheet also.

Difficult to Gauge Weight as everyone has a different lift strength and tire differently, You can feel the weight there when empty this being the bottom section containing the motor etc... not a exceeding weight.

You are not likely to carry the nomad with its base attached to fill it up, although you can... but why lug around unnecessary weight...

If anyone feels they cannot manage to carry the Nomad and base, since the bottom of the Nomad when attached to its base is totally flat, there would be no issue putting it on such as the fold flat trolleys, you could even bungie the nomad to it should you want reassurance its not going to tip off when you tip the trolley.

Separated...



















The Two Halves Disconnect & Re-Conect simply by the rocker fastenings on either side.

Well thought out design has the base of the power unit, containing the pump etc with a filter like gauze and sealing rubber.

The base of the Top section that holds the water supply has a connecting fitting for in the rubber seal, for the water to flow into the base unit and the pump within when you connect the top section the top of the base depresses a plunger in the water carrier and causes the water to flow.

Very well thought out is the fact the plunger is slightly recessed so unless you put the water carrying top section onto a pointed piece of terrain...:wall:

You are not going to loose any water....:thumb:

Even if you disconnect the water carrier while still containing water there is only ever a very slight amount of water sat on top of the base unit...:thumb:

The Filter in the filling opening on the top of the water carrier is a great feature, the fact its built into the sealing ring for the cap to screw down on ensures you are always protected from any particulates getting in and damaging the Pump....:thumb: Unless your out to do it...:wall: 
You would leak water also if tilting the Carrier if you were to leave the filter and in built seal off... However the seal in place there was not a drop of water leak out when i inverted the carrier to test it...:thumb:

So the Nicad Battery Was Charged, i left it on charge while i went to work and already when i returned.

Great idea of the built in secondary battery storage.. also the fact when the 18v Battery is installed to power the Nomad, this covers the 12v connection port.. so ensures you cannot run off the 12v with the battery in place... which i imagine would have damaged the battery if left in.

The Nomad runs fine when run on the 12v, it will be slightly down on power compared to the 18v... but in use i would be hard pressed to notice....

Love the Design of the Hose, in that when not connected to the trigger and the Nomad the two ends fasten into one another and so ensures no water leaks from any water still in the hose...:thumb:
Fantastic is you have the unit in your boot, say you were going to take to a Show or to a friends etc.

The Trigger is a plastic affair with just the very tip metal i expected a more sturdy unit... However it seams a good compromise on weight and you are probably going to take more care of it.

I say compromise because as it is light a drop onto concrete should result in it being pretty unscathed... But if metal the impact force would be greater and just one fall of a metal unit can see big gouges taken out or worse a snapped end piece should the end be plastic and body metal... Been there done that in both cases...:wall:

Now this next bit is not very scientific but here goes, i contemplated filling bottles with varying amounts of water in them and trying to knock them over with the trigger spray pattern set on needle... However decided a ball would be simpler....:lol:










So the Mains Pressure Hose V the Nomad 18v....










Now i tried the Hozelock Trigger set at full pressure... this still gave a bit of a spread of water and sent the ball flying straight off.
The actual distance the water reached was 12 Feet..

The Nomad 18v had a very narrow needle like jet this resulted in less control of the ball and did send it of but at an angle.
The distance the water jet reached was 13.5 Feet...

So the Nomad did have some force but the Hose delivered a larger amount of water.

But in Use there is not a great deal of difference other than the Mains Hose is throwing out more water.

The Nozzle of Nomad only need's very small movements to adjust the spray Spread and is easy to find a happy medium of pressure and area of water coverage.

I was rather surprised at the force of the water delivered...:thumb:

Not as keen as water delivered from mains pressure hose but more than i expected from a portable battery operated unit...:thumb:

Did a Side Beside brief test just on a weeks dust and road spray from a day or two of rain on the Bonnet of the Polo.

Dirty Bonnet...










Left side Mains Hose / Right Side Nomad with water from a water Butt...










Very similar results...:thumb:

Now decided to do the Rover While the Polo was Away.

Rover Dirt..





































Now one Nomad of Water Butt Water and One Bucket Of Wash Medium and One of Wash Mitt Rinse Water...










I Had been playing about with the Nomad and emptied one tank before starting on the Rover.

Washed the Rover's Roof and side Windows and Rinsed with The Nomad.
Did the Bonnet front Wings and Bumper, again Rinsing with the Nomad.
The Boot and Right Hand Side also.

I Ran out of Power then... However this was the First Time the Battery was Charged and i had been playing about with it for a while, also while doing the Rover.

Also Ran out of Water... I think i could get round the Rover with one Tank with some practice...

Decided good time to try the 12v Option....:thumb:

Worked Very Well of the 12v... my only grumble with this method, and no Detriment to the Nomad Itself is i dont wish to trap any wires so i had the window open a crack and then that means you have strong possibility of water ingress, only if doing the roof or windows themselves.

You could use a cheap 12v extension, this i would not be bothered about trapping and would help with the Nomads Reach once its tethered only an issue on a long Motor.

In portable mode I can get round most of the Rover just moving the Nomad once to the other side.

Cleaned up very well...










Now When the Polo Returned i got to work on that Running on 12v.
The pictures were taken earlier in the Day.



















However light was failing when i started on the Polo... 17.00 Hours.

I Employed the same technique i use when doing 2 buckets and jug rinse.

This is the Roof Rinse and Glass Rinse and Dry.
The Bonnet and top of wings dry bonnet.
Rest of one wing and 1/4 of the front door this to ensure im not wetting the wing when i do the rest of the door.
This cutting into into each panel a little ensures any spray does not stray into the already cleaned panels.
This method enabled me to wash the whole car and i still had water in the Nomad....:thumb:

Time taken to wash and Dry the Body... 30 Min's

Disconnected the Water carrier from the Nomad base, measured the water I poured out.

I Still Had... Just short of 5lt left....:lol: Practice and size of Motor dependent.

So What Does the Nomad Offer???

If You Have a Hosepipe Ban in Your Area...

Its Certainly Cheaper than the Fine you Could Get From Floating A Ban.
Has a Reasonable Pressure.

If Your Doing Car Shows its Spot on.

It Would take travelling dust off easy or if you have water spray on then far better than a QD.

If you Dont Have a Hosepipe Ban.

Certainly Beats dragging the Hose about and setting Up, Perhaps just a bit of Dusting grab the Nomad.
You get back from a drive and the cars covered in Spray or Slush grab The Nomad to take the Most off.
Less to do if you intend to get the Hose or power washer out at the Weekend.

Now Price....

Not Cheap at £189.99....

I Funded my purchase with some Overtime and Ebay Sales...:lol:

The Nomad's Have Been Selling Well and the Hose Pipe Bans will Push Sales even More im Sure.

The Result is The Nomad's are Selling Well... So No Discounts about.. However the Fact Your Reading This will Enable you To Take advantage of the Small Discount Gary of Nomad Direct Has Allowed Me to Offer.

Should You Wish to Purchase a Nomad enter this Discount Code.. JHDW2012
On The Nomad Uk Site... For £10 Off....

Every Little Helps....:wave:*

*Update... 8th April 2012..

Had another Go with The Nomad having finally gotten a long enough Dry Period...:lol:

So Dirty Polo...




























This time i Decided to rinse the whole car down with the Nomad and Clean the wheels with the rinsing with the Nomad...

So sprayed wheel cleaner agitated and rinsed off.. Giving a Good blasting with the Nomad...










I would be seeing how far i got with the one full tank...

So i have cleaned off the wheels and given the whole of the car a blasting over with the Nomad so far.

I had been able to do the whole Polo with one tank last time... however i did not do the wheels then.

So again wheels washed and car soaked.

Using the same panel by panel method or near as darn it as before... with the alteration that i would wash each panel twice....

So this involves washing say the roof rinsing off then washing again and rinsing again.

So im doing double the panel rinses than before.

I was able to do all the car bar the passenger door passenger rear quarter and half the hatch... before i ran out of water on the first fill.

I refilled and used 2 litres to complete the wash.

The wheels had taken 5 mins to wash and rinse and the rest of the car had taken 35 mins including Nomad Refill.



















So Total Wash Time 40 Minutes.

The Rover i decided i would use a tank first off for a good blast over including the wheels... this still left me loads of water so decided i would wash and rinse the rovers wheels with what was left that i felt to be about half a tank.

So as the Polo i used wheel cleaner a brush and rinsed off still having water left i rinsed over the Rover again Before Running Out of water.

Now once the Nomad was refilled with Water i would still use the double wash method i used on the Polo, with the alteration that i would go over the whole car and then rinse off.

This involved me doing the roof the bonnet and boot and bumpers, rinsed then the rest of the lower panels.

I then Washed the roof bonnet boot and bumpers again rinsed and dried those.

Then washed the two sides rinsed and dried and this still left 2.5 litres of water in the Nomad.

The pressure had dropped a little on this lower rinse stage so battery was starting to run low on power... having been sat in the Nomad all week and then running 2.5 full Tanks.

I set the trigger to the locked on position to run the battery totally flat... again the battery will need 4 full charges and discharges before it will be at maximum ability to store Power.

Its really Nice not having to drag the hose pipe out and up the yard and onto the road....

The Disgruntled looks you can get from people as they have to step over the hose pipe with a normal hose wash or worse if someone is pushing a pram.

Mind you the Cyclist should not even be on the path, unless its a young child mind.
*

*Have Been out to weigh the Nomad, and on the Scales the Nomad all Connected 
with the Hose and Trigger in its Neoprene Pouch comes in at 8.5 KG.

Now i said to me the Nomad all loaded up with water felt the same as a bucket filled with 20lt of water...

Well i tested this on the scales... Spookily 20lt of water in a bucket is near as exactly the same weight as the nomad all loaded up with water and connected to its base with hose and trigger in its pouch oh and of course the battery connected.... SPOOOKY....:lol:

But i was correct in my guestimate.....:lol:*

*31/07/2012...

The Nomad Continues to give about 3.5 to 4.5 tank full's on a single charge.

This been dependent on how long its stood between uses.

Here is a Wash of one of the Scoots...

Dirty Scoot...



















Procedure was a pre rinse with the Nomad...

Wash with Mitt and Valet Pro Wash and Protect, ( My fave maintenance weekly wash Medium )

Rinsed off followed by another Mitt wash and Rinse with the nomad...




























Time Taken 15 Minutes and used about One Third of a Tank of water from the Nomad...

Simple effective Cleaning.​*


----------



## Lowiepete

Hi James,
Thanks for this review. As you probably know I've often wondered about 
whether or not to purchase a machine like this, even back in the day when
a rival manufacturer was sponsoring this section of DW.

So far, I'm not that sure that this is nothing more than a "big-spender's toy".
This would be confirmed if for example you couldn't use it to contactless wash
a sealed set of alloys. If the pressure wouldn't be sufficient, what else would
you think could justify spending near on £200? 

That'll buy a whole load of ONR and MF cloths / mitts  Put this into context,
if you were to use it every week for two years, would it stay the course for
its 2 quid a throw of extra cost? I know that I'm being a bit of a devil's 
advocate here, but do you think that you've got value for your money? 

Sorry to sound a tad negative, which is unusual for me, however, and I'm 
hesitating to say this, but I'm even wondering how it qualifies as being eco 
friendly...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Naddy37

I suppose you could call it Eco friendly, if you can clean a car using just one tankful of water. Less water etc...

I'm interested, but think I need to play with one for real before splashing out.


----------



## Steampunk

Lowiepete said:


> Hi James,
> Thanks for this review. As you probably know I've often wondered about
> whether or not to purchase a machine like this, even back in the day when
> a rival manufacturer was sponsoring this section of DW.
> 
> So far, I'm not that sure that this is nothing more than a "big-spender's toy".
> This would be confirmed if for example you couldn't use it to contactless wash
> a sealed set of alloys. If the pressure wouldn't be sufficient, what else would
> you think could justify spending near on £200?
> 
> That'll buy a whole load of ONR and MF cloths / mitts  Put this into context,
> if you were to use it every week for two years, would it stay the course for
> its 2 quid a throw of extra cost? I know that I'm being a bit of a devil's
> advocate here, but do you think that you've got value for your money?
> 
> Sorry to sound a tad negative, which is unusual for me, however, and I'm
> hesitating to say this, but I'm even wondering how it qualifies as being eco
> friendly...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Is it eco-friendly? Answer: It isn't. By the time you calculate the resources used to make the pump, the plastic housing, the batteries, etc, ship it to America from whatever Asian/Eastern country that manufactured it, and then ship it on again to its European distributors, the carbon footprint of this thing is through the roof! You're still using more water than waterless/rinseless washing, and you still have to deal with the runoff problem.

Some may argue that you could use rainwater in one of these to reduce the strain on the water table, but to be honest, how many people that buy these are actually going capture, store, filter, and treat the rainwater coming off of their roof to use to wash their car? Most (If not all) would just fill it from their tap in the kitchen.

As a method to combat the hosepipe ban it only works by exploiting a loophole in the legislation, and the same job could be accomplished using a fraction of the resources by fitting a necked-down spray nozzle to your hosepipe, and metering the flow to minimize your usage.

I don't mean to be negative about this tool either, as it has a valid purpose, but I'm not really sure if it belongs in the 'Eco' section of the forum. The big advantage to something like this is that it's a portable (If limited) source of pressurized water. There are times when even rinseless washing can be overwhelmed by the amount of crud on a vehicle, and in these situations, this is an option for people who need to pre-rinse their vehicle, but for whatever reason feel that they cannot take advantage of the coin-operated pressure washers available at self-service car washes or petrol stations. Will it be as effective as a proper, 2000-PSI, 2+ GPM pressure washer? No, but if this a person's only option, it could be workable.

Steampunk


----------



## Lowiepete

Steampunk said:


> Is it eco-friendly? Answer: It isn't. By the time you calculate the resources used to make the pump, the plastic housing, the batteries, etc, ship it to America from whatever Asian/Eastern country that manufactured it, and then ship it on again to its European distributors, the carbon footprint of this thing is through the roof! You're still using more water than waterless/rinseless washing, and you still have to deal with the runoff problem.


Well, most of the above would be the basis of my questioning its EF credentials.
Many people in the UK are still in recovery after the hosepipe ban came into
effect, so any mention of them also dealing with run-off would probably send 
them into terminal decline!

Certainly, a machine that would obviate bending down to clean wheels, and
do it in a contactless fashion could _possibly_ justify its cost. I'll be watching
for James' reply to these points with some interest.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## putzie

neilos said:


> I suppose you could call it Eco friendly, if you can clean a car using just one tankful of water. Less water etc...
> 
> I'm interested, but think I need to play with one for real before splashing out.


am waiting for the postman to bring me something


----------



## james_death

I posted in the Eco Section For a few Reasons.

Water Recycling, also the Fact your using far less water than Conventional Hosepipe Rinsing.

The Debate over Carbon FootPrint is not whats been discussed, we could go down the touting of the Prius. 
That is so so not eco Friendly if you go into the manufacturing issues etc.

The Whole Nomad materials can be recycled by the way.

Those that are set out on the Eco Way, will indeed be saving water run off to use in the Nomad so that point is not valid to be commented on in the Eco Section.

Certainly cannot see someone using a power washer in said Eco Mind Set either.

Now For Lowiepete....

I Can But Try...

Man it is Very Expensive, Im loath to spend such a Large Amount but wanted to Try For the Forum as its a step up For cleaning ability in a Hosepipe Ban Time...

Also as mentioned Valid for those wanting to Conserve the Worlds Reserves.

I can see the portability been a big boon and as mentioned using as a fast rinse method to remove fresh spray etc would indeed make a more thorough clean easier when time permits.

Think ill have to explore that some more. I have it Now so i may as well use it...
I Have managed to offset the cost for me with some overtime that i did not really notice having done the fact i was finished at 12.00 on a saturday when the rest of the house is only really getting going at that time made no real difference to me and the fact the things i sold on Flea Bay i would most likely have thrown really helped on my costs.

Its a steep Price but in not everything.

Ill see the pump washers for on your back at £75 plus i certainly dont fancy going Ghost Busters... But may try for the Greater Good...:lol:

The Nomad certainly saves on all the Hand Pumping of a lot of cheap pump spray washers and more power.


----------



## STEALTH K3

I will be ordering the 18v over the next few days could you answer the following at all
1. Could the unit be run from the mains or does it have to run from the battery
2. How many battery's would you recommend running out of power would be a pain in the hoop for me.
3. Can you add shampoos snow foam etc to the tank


----------



## james_death

STEALTH K3 said:


> I will be ordering the 18v over the next few days could you answer the following at all
> 1. Could the unit be run from the mains or does it have to run from the battery
> 2. How many battery's would you recommend running out of power would be a pain in the hoop for me.
> 3. Can you add shampoos snow foam etc to the tank


No Mains Option, you would fry the unit if you tried.
There is space to carry a back up battery in the Unit.
The fact you have the 12v backup cable is handy indeed.
Dont put Shampoo through the Unit only Water.
You can use a pre wash in a pump sprayer such as Valet pro Citrus Wash.

*Dont forget the Discount Code it will get £10 off.....JHDW2012...*


----------



## james_death

*First Page Updated with the 8th April 2012 Wash Details.​*


----------



## STEALTH K3

putzie said:


> am waiting for the postman to bring me something


Did you get on with you i am guessing you ordered one


----------



## james_death

*Have Been out to weigh the Nomad, and on the Scales the Nomad all Connected 
with the Hose and Trigger in its Neoprene Pouch comes in at 8.5 KG.

Now i said that, to me the Nomad all loaded up with water felt the same as a bucket filled with 20lt of water...

Well i tested this on the scales... Spookily 20lt of water in a bucket is near as exactly the same weight as the nomad all loaded up with water and connected to its base with hose and trigger in its pouch oh and of course the battery connected.... SPOOOKY....:lol:

The Weight 20kilo.....

But i was correct in my guestimate.....:lol:*


----------



## james_death

*Update...29-4-2012...
*
*I Have Done A Few More Washes now.

The Last Charge lasted for exactly 3.5 tank fulls.

These Were spread over 2 weeks.

Yesterday i gave the Polo its weekly wash, this involved going over the whole car with the washer just rinsing off anything capable of moving of under the washers jet.

I followed with washing each panel once this been going over with the washmitt and wash solution, sometimes going over again but no rinse in between the two mitt applications.

Each panel was rinsed with the Nomad including bumpers and bumper lowers.

I had given the wheel arches and wheels a brief blast over.

I Just Managed and only just managed all that on just one tank full....:thumb:

Certainly would be very handy for the show circuit and a mid week clean even...:thumb:*


----------



## james_death

*Long Time coming but as Lowiepete asked about alloy cleaning.

Finally got round to a days decontamination of all the polo wheels.

Did just one coat of fk100p and tried the carplan nano wheel sealant on another.

Car 2 weeks later and 100 miles later mostly town short stop start affairs so good deal of brake dust.

Tried first off but battery about spent so did full recharge but the power was not sufficient to remove all the brake dust.

That said i have still found residue left even with a powerwasher although you need to be up close and swipe test on power washed wheels to notice.

However although some brake dust removed by the nomad its not a contactless wheel wash option.

Had taken pics but not worth hosting them as did not remove all the Brake dust.*


----------



## james_death

*31/07/2012...

The Nomad Continues to give about 3.5 to 4.5 tank full's on a single charge.

This been dependent on how long its stood between uses.

Here is a Wash of one of the Scoots...

Dirty Scoot...



















Procedure was a pre rinse with the Nomad...

Wash with Mitt and Valet Pro Wash and Protect, ( My fave maintenance weekly wash Medium )

Rinsed off followed by another Mitt wash and Rinse with the nomad...




























Time Taken 15 Minutes and used about One Third of a Tank of water from the Nomad...

Simple effective Cleaning.​*


----------



## svended

Do you know of anywhere, where these are on offer? There was a Carl something or other had them for £50, but everytime I went on the website they had sold out. I want one as it'd be very handy for some of the places I go but don't really want to spend more than £70-80.


----------



## Naddy37

Stuff the Nomad, let's see more of the Vespa....


----------



## JJ_

svended said:


> Do you know of anywhere, where these are on offer? There was a Carl something or other had them for £50, but everytime I went on the website they had sold out. I want one as it'd be very handy for some of the places I go but don't really want to spend more than £70-80.


You sure it's Nomad's for £50.00 ? RRP has gone up recently.


----------



## svended

Ye' was on carl orlson or something like that, on offer at £49.99. Only on for a few days unfortunately and even then were always out of stock on the site.


----------



## james_death

svended said:


> Ye' was on carl orlson or something like that, on offer at £49.99. Only on for a few days unfortunately and even then were always out of stock on the site.


*Sorry Dude thats not the Nomad its the Mobi Clone, spotted in the local one to us.... a Month or so ago.*

The Nomad tends to be direct from Nomad themselves afraid not near you £70 budget.


----------



## svended

james_death said:


> *Sorry Dude thats not the Nomad its the Mobi Clone, spotted in the local one to us.... a Month or so ago.*
> 
> The Nomad tends to be direct from Nomad themselves afraid not near you £70 budget.


Never mind. Either would be good as water and electric access can be a PITA from time to time.


----------



## shamus1975

james_death said:


> No Mains Option, you would fry the unit if you tried.
> There is space to carry a back up battery in the Unit.
> The fact you have the 12v backup cable is handy indeed.
> Dont put Shampoo through the Unit only Water.
> You can use a pre wash in a pump sprayer such as Valet pro Citrus Wash.
> 
> *Dont forget the Discount Code it will get £10 off.....JHDW2012...*


discount code does not work


----------



## chrisgreen

shamus1975 said:


> discount code does not work


If the discount code has lapsed, you could always consider the Cotech/MobiWasher/Aqua2Go unit from Clas Ohlson - not quite as good as the Nomad according to reports, but it's only £90.

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/12-V-Cordless-Pressure-Washer/Pr184407000

I've got one, and so far have found it to be excellent.


----------



## james_death

shamus1975 said:


> discount code does not work


Thank you for the heads up ill let them Know...:thumb:

Ive sent a message to Gary about it...


----------



## james_death

Gary's Reply...

Hi James, good to hear from you. No it’s working fine – set to run to end of 2013.

People must click the a=”Apply Changes” button for the discount to apply:--


----------



## downhuman

Ordered one as fed up driving to my parents for a decent detail. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jcf1966

I have been using mine for about 6 weeks now and a great bit of kit.
I got it for when I use the caravan but I use it at home when I don't want to get everything out, just a quick wash etc

Wishing every one well


----------



## downhuman

Me turned up yesterday... And what a great bit of kit ! Brilliant quality, no leaks. Surprisingly powerful too. Looking forward go using it ASAP


----------



## craig92

Does it work with a snow foam attachment? if it does i will definitely be getting one


----------



## NMH

craig92 said:


> Does it work with a snow foam attachment? if it does i will definitely be getting one


As far as im aware.....no.....i hope they do make a fitting for snowfoam too.


----------



## craig92

NMH said:


> As far as im aware.....no.....i hope they do make a fitting for snowfoam too.


Yea i emailed them and they just got back to me. They said they haven't tested it but they don't think its powerful enough


----------



## NMH

craig92 said:


> Yea i emailed them and they just got back to me. They said they haven't tested it but they don't think its powerful enough


Have you seen the marolex pump sprayer using snowfoam. There are a few vids on youtube. Its not as great as the real deal but it may be a good alternative. If i wasnt able to use a proper snowfoan lance then i would consider buying one.


----------



## craig92

is it still powerfull enough to blast off dirt before you cover the car in snow foam? i'll go have a look anyway


----------



## craig92

oh so i would still need like a hosepipe or something to rinse the car off?


----------



## NMH

craig92 said:


> is it still powerfull enough to blast off dirt before you cover the car in snow foam? i'll go have a look anyway


Yeah its powerful enough. The settings go from mist to a good thin jet of water. Wouldnt you spray a dry car with the foam to loosen the dirt before jetting off? There are videos of the nomad in action but if you need a video of the spray settings then let me know and i'll make a quick vid for you.


----------



## NMH

craig92 said:


> oh so i would still need like a hosepipe or something to rinse the car off?


You dont need a hosepipe but you need to fill the tank twice though to do a medium sized car. I also wash and rinse one panel at a time to make good use of the battery life.


----------



## james_death

Cannot see the Nomad been any where near powerful enough to run a snow foam lance.

You can rinse with the Nomad before going at the vehicle with a pump sprayer solution of foam.

The pre wash mediums seam to be doing well and i and others have had good results with the Bilt Hamber auto-foam just sprayed on and the valet pro citrus pre wash.

The Li-ion packs look tasty but not cheap but if someone is just purchasing a nomad i think i would be very tempted by the Li-ion option.


----------



## bomberh

I have just purchased one of these having read the review. I take it that it is powerful enough to clean the dirt and stuff from the wheel arches?


----------



## james_death

bomberh said:


> I have just purchased one of these having read the review. I take it that it is powerful enough to clean the dirt and stuff from the wheel arches?


Welcome to the forum.

Its not anywhere near the power of a pressure washer, battery cannot generate that much force etc.

Its a decent bit of kit and if fresh muck under the arches it should do reasonable job.

Would imagine needing a brush in there also mind...


----------



## bomberh

Cheers, thanks for your help.


----------



## n14hta

After reading this review I looked more into the nomad and finally bought one and I have to say its a fantastic piece of kit and perfect for me because I cannot park my car near my house so was unable to have access to a hose or use a pressure washer.

I was just wondering if anyone has used the extended lances for the nomad, I'm interested in buying one but unsure what kind of spray I would achieve as it states it only provides an arc of 15cm and there are no reviews or videos about it. Has anyone here purchased one?


----------



## james_death

Welcome to the forum *n14hta.*...:wave:

Not tried the lance im afraid.

I have the new battery but not tested yet and the connector they do so you can add hoselock connection tools to it still need to test that out also....:lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Thread revival...

Purchased the Nomad Cordless Pressure Washer last week. Duly arrived the next day, but due to work, I've only just managed to try it out on the e-class.

As James has already said in his thread, it's not a cheap piece of kit. Mine cost £209, direct from Nomad themselves. I also brought the extension hose as well. No other connectors are needed for this, it just plugs straight into the hose supplied with the Nomad. No loss of pressure was noted either using the extension hose.

Cleaning the e-class can easily be done now, without lugging the Nomad around the car, and as James pointed out, when filled up, it's quite heavy.

Happy with the purchase, yes. It certainly saves lugging the hose out every time the car needs a clean.


----------

